# Mines down pipe



## Pinners (Apr 4, 2020)

I brought a mines cat back for my R32 GTR a long while ago now, finally got around to fitting it and it didn’t fit. Now I’m sure I need the matching mines down pipe. I’m sure it’s the one in the picture with the 4 bolt flange which matches up to the system I have. Any one have one laying about?!


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

If anyone has a photo of the mines pipe fitted viewed from underneath that would be really helpful. I'm trying to work out if I can make it fit my S30. Pretty sure I'll have to cut the end off, but I only need it up to the Y section so its equal, anything after that is easy to adapt.


----------



## Pinners (Apr 4, 2020)

EF Ian said:


> If anyone has a photo of the mines pipe fitted viewed from underneath that would be really helpful. I'm trying to work out if I can make it fit my S30. Pretty sure I'll have to cut the end off, but I only need it up to the Y section so its equal, anything after that is easy to adapt.


Wait, You have this down pipe for an R32 gtr?


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

No, I don't have the downpipe, current downpipe is full custom, but not equal length. I'm trying to work out if it can fit my 260Z, just looking for photos of them fitted to RB26's so I can work out the fitment.


----------



## Pinners (Apr 4, 2020)

EF Ian said:


> No, I don't have the downpipe, current downpipe is full custom, but not equal length. I'm trying to work out if it can fit my 260Z, just looking for photos of them fitted to RB26's so I can work out the fitment.


Okay got it, hopefully someone can help


----------

